# Hunting stove that also charges your gadgets



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Its a little expensive but for emergencies, I think it would be well worth the price. Would also be perfect for an extended pack trip so you could keep your cell phone charged. http://www.biolitestove.com/campstove/camp-overview/features/


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Like Artie Johnson would say " very interesting "


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

+1 on the "very interesting". Looked around the website- not much of a warrantee but it looks like they have some useful products.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Very interesting indeed, wonder how it would compare to the portable solar panel from Bushnell to charge devices.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

only problem with the solar panel one is you need to have the sun shining

but its probably a little more compact


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The solar ones are alright for just charging and dont take much sun light at all. They will still work when its cloudy. I made to solar chargers for AA batteries from the small solar panels inside those cheap lawn lights.

I justt thought the stove was a good idea for pack in trips, I currently use an alcohol stove that I built for such trips.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i like the stove one

i could have a fire going to melt pince pitch for some of my primitve projects like hafting knife blades etc

and charge my modern tech stuff at the same time

it would come in realy handy when the wife and are spend weekends at knapp ins in the summer time

no more leaving the phones in the truck when they need charging

they can be right at the camp site


----------

